
NIST Releases Version 1.1 of Its Popular Cybersecurity Framework - jessaustin
https://www.nist.gov/news-events/news/2018/04/nist-releases-version-11-its-popular-cybersecurity-framework
======
nas
Do they have to use the term "cyber"? Sounds like they are old fogeys who are
frightened by this new "information superhighway" thing.

~~~
navbaker
Like it or not, it has become part of the lexicon for talking about network
and computer security. Trust me, hearing it used non-ironically made me cringe
for quite some time, but after 10 years working in the industry on the
military side, it actually surprises me more when people don’t know that it is
a common use term now.

